# Holy wow, fat youtube fame?



## Aurora (Oct 6, 2007)

This is crazy.

I uploaded a new free belly video earlier this week for my friends and fans watching my youtube channel. I had no idea this would explode so much.

I'm currently #67 most viewed channel on youtube this week.

That video has almost 500 comments on it now, most of them very negative. I do genuinely laugh at most people's ignorance and hatred, but seeing this much concentrated in one place makes me sad for humanity. Though there certainly are gems! It amuses me anyway.

I just thought I'd share. I think I'm going to make another vid soon where I try to address some of the things people are bringing up. 

http://youtube.com/profile?user=AuroraBBW

~Aurora


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't you just remove all the negative comments or take the video out of public view until the "heat" cools off, so to speak?


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 6, 2007)

You seemed to be getting some positive attention. I usually ignore Youtube because it just panders to our already stagant ADD culture of nothingness. But I would be lying if I said I didn't occasionally enjoy the constant BBWness that's available there.

Your video is really cute, what with confidence being sexy and all.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, even though it has negative comments, I'm still glad it's number 67. Your videos are awesome and it shows everyone that you have confidence enough to show off your beautiful body... 

Now if only you can figure out why it won't work in Firefox.... hmmm... lol


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 6, 2007)

Unfortunately negative comments are exactly what one would expect from a public forum with the trappings of anonymity. The vast majority of people are impotent imbeciles with nothing better to do than get off on frustrating people with asinine banter they probably don't even believe themselves. Once you accept that the world becomes a much more comfortable place.  

I left a positive comment. With any luck we can drown out the detractors. but don't bet the farm on it, guys.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, too bad that people even take the time out of their days to post such negative crap. But who knows, maybe it will lead to something totally positive!:wubu:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 6, 2007)

Aurora said:


> This is crazy.
> 
> I uploaded a new free belly video earlier this week for my friends and fans watching my youtube channel. I had no idea this would explode so much.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry that you are getting so much crap from the idiots on youtube. You are adorable and your vid is very cute. Don't let it bother you. Their opinions do not matter...ours do.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Like I say, they don't really bother me personally, but having some support really helps. <3 you all!



AnnMarie said:


> Can't you just remove all the negative comments or take the video out of public view until the "heat" cools off, so to speak?



I certainly could, but it's always been my policy to leave the negative comments because they do more to humiliate themselves. And I find some of them downright hilarious. And maybe, just maybe, I can admit to being a little flattered by the attention, negative or not.

I was just astounded it got this big.

~Aurora


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2007)

Just to comment on the level of intelligence of the average YouTube user...


----------



## Stoner (Oct 6, 2007)

Aurora said:


> This is crazy.
> 
> I uploaded a new free belly video earlier this week for my friends and fans watching my youtube channel. I had no idea this would explode so much.
> 
> ...



I seldom use Youtube just to upload my gameplay videos, but I'll be sure to subscribe to your channel.

Congrats for being the #67 most viewed! 

-Nuno


----------



## Zoom (Oct 6, 2007)

When someone has 505 comments on her main video, and 200-300 of them are fatphobic, it is a living hell to click on all the thumbs-down signs. I got about 15-20 and was then told to wait.

Seriously. Society is getting dumber and dumber every day and there is no stopping it. In five years, the fatphobia will be even worse unless something can be done. But what? (Certainly not clicking on thumbs-down signs!)


----------



## stev0 (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats aurora, i luv yo vids, da ppl that downtalk u suck


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 7, 2007)

Props on the mature and well stated reply video.


----------



## fatboy1004 (Oct 7, 2007)

I love the videos, and I love the positive attitude even more. Good on ya for having the self-confidence to put yourself out there like that. You are gorgeous, and don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## diggers1917 (Oct 7, 2007)

Zoom said:


> When someone has 505 comments on her main video, and 200-300 of them are fatphobic, it is a living hell to click on all the thumbs-down signs. I got about 15-20 and was then told to wait.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Haha, I know what you mean. Even more annoying, there is so much ignorance there to address that you really have to choose which tw*ts you're going to rebutt before you 'exceed commenting limit' (choose the ones who really set themselves up so well the conversation could have been scripted). God that page had me swinging between extremes - an gorgeous vid that made me all happy (and other things...you are lovely, Aurora:wubu: ) and then a glimpse of the ignorance and hate out there and I ended up physically shaking in anger.


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2007)

*Hey 'rora,

Keep on keepin' on.

Posted a comment and rating on your original belly jiggle vid that got the big response.

cheers,

mango*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 7, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Props on the mature and well stated reply video.



Seconded. I loved it. Aurora, your insightful comments were very funny and yet you made your points eloquently.

Good going!

and..like everyone else has said - you're adorable!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww geez, thank you guys. *blushes* I guess... in some weird way this is my method in taking steps toward size acceptance. If it makes a few people sit back and say "huh, okay" then that's a little bit of progress.

~Aurora


----------



## Dravenhawk (Oct 7, 2007)

I love your vidieos Aurora. I have alot of respect fot the true grit and guts you have. All those idiots who say such aweful junk against you are merely reflecting what is inside thier inner souls. The world needs more people like you. You are a genuine pioneer venturing into hostile territory and you should be honored as number one. Mean people suck. Keep fighting the good fight girl. You got it, flaunt it, and my hat is off to you. Rep is on the way.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Yamtaro86 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hum... somehow I can't see the Video, even with the Internet Explorer


----------



## Russ2d (Oct 7, 2007)

Aurora you are wonderful  your response vid was excellent... 

The amount of comments left for you is incredible! You must have struck a nerve  

The comments of concern for your health irritate me, first because it shows ignorance towards a woman's body and genetics in general but also because it isn't genuine concern but a form of manipulation to try and pigeon hole you into the societal standard (the unnatural societal standard I might add)

It's amazing to me how fat on a woman's body became so hated. It's as abnormal as say a culture that hates muscle on a man's body.

You're beautiful Aurora - your belly looks so heavenly soft :wubu: Keep posting and again great rebuttal!


----------



## Buckeye Born (Oct 7, 2007)

I love your videos, especially the response to the negative comments video. You are not the first to get highly negative comments posting outside the size acceptance community. What really matters is the positive way you view yourself. Just remember we all love you here.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Aurora,

You rock, girl! I saw the vid, and I LOVED IT!!! You are very well spoken, and you have a great presence. Thanks for making your video. I hope it will help to educate some people out there.  

Chris


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

You Rok Aurora!! Great vids! For all the negative comments and your reply to those comments, I'm sure you piqued some peoples curiosity! so for every comment you and your beautiful self "created" some FA's! :bow:


----------



## Cozworth806 (Oct 7, 2007)

Its difficult to the butt of ridicule etc because of stupidity, ignorance and prejudice, but guess what... a whole bunch of folk on the net feel brave to post stuff, seemingly the same as watch and are entertained by Jerry Springer, and Jeremy Kyle (thats the UK version for you).

I think you look fab, and as you mention as long as you stay healthy, then whose business is it but yours.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 7, 2007)

A lot of people get really brave on the net. I posted here a while ago a plea to have a guy who was sending obscene messages to my wife come up to New Jersey to meet me personally at one of my wrestling shows. A few of you disagreed with my method & scolded me for it. I offered privately to pay this guy's plane fare to come up & let me "talk" with him in person, but he lost his grapefruits, and I never heard from him again.

I'm not a tough guy by any means, but I know what is not appropriate. I responded publicly to a comment one idiot made in Aurora's comment section of her video, and privately to many others.

I can't change assholes for being what they are, but I can put a mirror in front of them to show them where their sphincter is.

Keep doing what you're doing, Aurora. Whether the rest of the world agrees with you isn't important. What IS important is that you have good friends who will support you, not judge you.


----------



## Preston (Oct 8, 2007)

You handled yourself extremely well in response, very well done.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2007)

Keep up the good work Aurora, you are a beautiful girl with a worthwhile message. Your video is hitting a nerve with some people, that's why they are responding in a negative way for whatever distorted reason they may have. Their negative responses are a reflection of these people, not of your video.

Stan


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 8, 2007)

Bravo, Aurora, for your spirit and eloquence. Marvellous to see !


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Can't you just remove all the negative comments or take the video out of public view until the "heat" cools off, so to speak?



Don't do it, Aurora. Ignore the comments. It will go over the ignorami's heads that enough people on earth are gaga for viewing beautiful BBWs to snag a piece of the pie like that but that's no reason you can't celebrate it while it lasts. It's amazing what's hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 8, 2007)

Time for a second "holy wow" moment. I had no idea this thread was going to go on like this either, but in a completely opposite way. You, all of you... this is why I love Dims. You're all awesome. So much love.  Thank you. 

Also, I realize I say all the time that I do this for me, that I enjoy it (and I do), but I'm really posting this stuff in the open because of your support. If I didn't have an audience there'd be no point. I recently got a couple really good response videos from people that I'm going to verbally respond to as well. Aside from the negativity it is generating awareness, which is awesome.

~Aurora


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Time for a second "holy wow" moment. I had no idea this thread was going to go on like this either, but in a completely opposite way. You, all of you... this is why I love Dims. You're all awesome. So much love.  Thank you.
> 
> Also, I realize I say all the time that I do this for me, that I enjoy it (and I do), but I'm really posting this stuff in the open because of your support. If I didn't have an audience there'd be no point. I recently got a couple really good response videos from people that I'm going to verbally respond to as well. Aside from the negativity it is generating awareness, which is awesome.
> 
> ~Aurora



But of course Aurora! I... I mean, we... love you too!


----------



## jersteff6 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Aurora, you sure are a beautiful girl. Don't let the negative comments get to you. I can see all your videos, except the big belly one that started all this, did you disable that one?

Jerry


----------



## Aurora (Oct 9, 2007)

jersteff6 said:


> Hi Aurora, you sure are a beautiful girl. Don't let the negative comments get to you. I can see all your videos, except the big belly one that started all this, did you disable that one?
> 
> Jerry



No I didn't disable it, but for some reason it works for some people and not for others. Try viewing it in Internet Explorer and if that doesn't work, clear your temporary Internet files/cookies. For people who really want to see it I've been emailing it.

~Aurora


----------



## runningman (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wanna add my little congrats to the masses posted here already. Great response vid. 

I'm off to start the Aurora fanclub. 

*dances badly with pom poms*

Go Aurora!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 19, 2007)

You're a beautiful girl who seems perfectly content with herself and you made some great videos.

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 19, 2007)

hey, cutie aurora!
i posted a comment on the youtube vid under the nom de plume of "sodiumclorox."
i saw this thread here, and i wanted to take another oppotunity to say that you are one of the most gorgeous BBWs on all the webernets!
and yours has got to be the most beautiful belly ever known!

thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing your pics and vids with us, and allowing us the pleasure of reveling in your beauty!

*bows*


----------



## Aurora (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww cheese wiz guys. *blushes harder* Thanks so much!

It does seem like the chaos has died down. I also uploaded another version of the big belly vid that should work for everyone. I'm going to keep up the discussion on some more things I have opinions on (such as health) so stay tuned for those. And yeah, I'll still post free fat vids now and then too. I <3 you guys.

~Aurora


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah....I hate the haters on the internet towards fat people. They have some sort of righteous thing going on. But on the other hand it's sort of a turn on for people to be acknowledging your weight gain. I like being called fat boy as an insult. Cause that's what I've been aiming for. Aurora....have you ever been thin?


----------



## mimosa (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Aurora

Just wanted to show some support. You are beautiful! Take care.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 21, 2007)

bellyboy said:


> Aurora....have you ever been thin?



Nope, I've always been a big girl. Of course I've been thinner than I am now, but for example I was 220 pounds when I was 10 years old. Tall too.

And thank you, Mimosa.  

~Aurora


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 22, 2007)

hey you know what? I've seen plenty worse than that Aurora

people just need to grow up to the fact that big IS beautiful too, and in your case, Absolutely stunning

Keep em going girl


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 22, 2007)

YouTube has easily, one of the worst communities on the net.

Ignore the negative crud Aurora, YouTube is like the small end of the funnel that is societal stupidity.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 23, 2007)

I remember either posting on an earlier video or sending you a message concerning an earlier video a long while back (messaging you was why I made a Youtube account in the first place), and suffice to say, you continue to impress. Sure, you leave a different impression on some people, but there is something to be said about those that judge without questioning.

Anything else I have to say has likely been said, but kudos to you for sticking with it. Best wishes towards your continued good fortune!

Be sure to get some guards, in order to keep the fans back.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 23, 2007)

Can I just say how I loved how that little twat said he was going to come over and smack your ass and watch it jiggle. Ummm... yeah. To me those aren't the right words for a guy who apparently doesnt like what he's seeing. But I do love deltacreepers video response. Thats an adorable guy right now.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Can I just say how I loved how that little twat said he was going to come over and smack your ass and watch it jiggle. Ummm... yeah. To me those aren't the right words for a guy who apparently doesnt like what he's seeing. But I do love deltacreepers video response. Thats an adorable guy right now.



YES! I totally cracked up at the ass jiggle comment. Like, I seriously almost fell out of my chair. 

And yeah, I loved delta's response too. Despite all the trolls, I like youtube. It's interesting to see different people's reactions and interactions.

~Aurora


----------



## rncard21 (Oct 24, 2007)

To many people look at the outside of people. As long as you like yourself for who and what you are is all that matters. I think you look good so I bet a lot of others do too. Forget all the negitivity and think of the positive remarks. People who make fun of other people are just inferrior and ignorant!


----------



## Funk MD (Oct 26, 2007)

Super cute, and a very hot belly. Congrats on a confident and sexy clip!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Seconded. I loved it. Aurora, your insightful comments were very funny and yet you made your points eloquently.
> 
> Good going!
> 
> and..like everyone else has said - you're adorable!


 
Thirded, loved all your work from the beginning. And love your smile.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Thirded, loved all your work from the beginning. And love your smile.



And I love your icon, hehe! I have that one stored on my computer somewhere. Yay Futurama! 

And thanks again everyone. 

~Aurora


----------



## RyanFA (Nov 2, 2007)

I believe it, I always love to see your youtube videos. YouTube really gets you out there, you just gotta ignore the negative people


----------



## hughdann (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW , I can tbelieve the negativity - it is absolutly awesome.
Keep up the good work cutie

Huey


----------



## Aurora (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I added a new belly vid the other day where I talk and stuff too. It will be interesting to see if that one gets bogged down with negativity like the others or if my speaking vids made any kind of impact.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow! I watched a bunch of your videos and I love your attitude.
I'm happy you even take the time to answer criticism and all that.
I'd probably just ignore it.
I just think it's really cool how open you are to talking about your experiences and about your body too.

I also watched your newest video and that was a surprise. I really admire you! And I think you're completely gorgeous. You make me feel like a feather. haha I never really thought about what it would be like to be around your weight or even close really, and I think it's pretty awesome that you're so happy about it. Makes me really think outside the box a bit about myself and coming to terms with my own body and thoughts of gaining weight. Sorry if I'm too gushy. 

Just random question time, do you see any sort of ideal weight for yourself? Or do you just sorta intend to continue gaining here and there without really an ideal weight in view?


----------



## 54Mike54 (Nov 17, 2007)

Aurora, you're incredibly brave to be sharing yourself and your feelings with the world. I hope you know what a generous, giving person you are to have chosen to reveal so much, physically and otherwise.

Please don't be offended when I say that it's close to impossible to believe you are 370 pounds. I'm pretty good at the "guess your weight" game but I would have been low by quite a bit! I've seen one or two other videos you've done, I know you have quite a brain to go with your impossibly beautiful face and body.

I don't want to go _too_ overboard, so I'll just say that yours is definitely the HOTTEST video I've ever seen online!


----------



## Aurora (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade: Thank you.  I'm glad my vids sorta spoke to you in a way. It's always really cool to hear that I'm reaching out to people because I never really intended to lol. I'm just being me. But seriously, that's awesome. As for an ideal weight, I guess I don't really know what mine is. This is the highest I've ever been and I love it, but two years from now I might decide it's too big and too hard on my body. Or I might find that I've got an easy time carrying it and could decide to go more. It's really up in the air. It all comes down to how I feel and how comfortable I am. And that I'm happy. That's the main thing. 

54Mike54: Wow, that really is a compliment! Thank you. Also I get told all the time that I don't look my weight lol. I think it's because it's so distributed. It's hard to tell in my vids because the cam distorts the view a bit but if you look at my pictures you can see I've got big everything, and I'm pretty tall at 5'9" too. My structure allows me to carry it easier I think as well. I'm planning to do a measuring/weighing set for my site soon so I can sorta prove myself. *laughs*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 17, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Sweet_Serenade: Thank you.  I'm glad my vids sorta spoke to you in a way. It's always really cool to hear that I'm reaching out to people because I never really intended to lol. I'm just being me. But seriously, that's awesome. As for an ideal weight, I guess I don't really know what mine is. This is the highest I've ever been and I love it, but two years from now I might decide it's too big and too hard on my body. Or I might find that I've got an easy time carrying it and could decide to go more. It's really up in the air. It all comes down to how I feel and how comfortable I am. And that I'm happy. That's the main thing.



I think a lot of the greatest encouragement ever given was probably without direct intent. When you're not out to inspire, it all sounds a lot more natural. You and a few other members here are helping me learn more about myself. I really am looking at this stage in my life as a big step, finally getting lots of self confidence and feeling great about how I look. This whole realization for me of what I find beautiful is opening my eyes big time and in just the month or so I've come to realize it, I've noticed myself get a lot more outgoing.
And I've even gotten compliments lately about my personality, so I know it's not like in my head or anything. haha

I guess the ideal weight question might of been a bit silly. Thinking about it myself it's up in the air for me as well. I know I want to gain more weight, but I have no idea how much, part of me thinks this weight and maybe a bit more would be perfect, another part of me wants to get very fat. So I'm just going with the flow and seeing how I react to putting on weight. I still don't know if this could be a phase for me or not, I've been known to have my share of phases. But I know at the moment it's sending my happyness through over drive. So I'm running with it.

And again I agree. It's all about happyness, comfort, how it's all making me feel. Right now it's doing wonders so I'm going with it. If it ever stops, I'll settle into a weight that does make me happy. Like you, I'm sure.

Thanks for the input and everything though. It honestly is helping me a lot with discovering myself.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey, I've been there! Discovering the FA/BBW community when I was 17 was a HUGE thing for me. I had been going back and forth on my weight up to that point, both loving it and hating it, and it wasn't until I saw that I wasn't alone on the love side that I really embraced it full force. I gained 20 pounds during the first two months lol, and I was HAPPY for it. It was amazing. I never looked back. 

It's still been a long road. It took up until this year to finally embrace my double chin and little thigh folds behind my knees (my mom pointed those out to me one year and it's been hard to shake the negative stigma, but I finally have, hurrah!). I'm the person I am today because of my experiences though, so I wouldn't change a thing.

Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck on your journey! My new years resolution for the last three years has been simply this: Have fun. I've fulfilled that to the best extent I can.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 18, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Hey, I've been there! Discovering the FA/BBW community when I was 17 was a HUGE thing for me. I had been going back and forth on my weight up to that point, both loving it and hating it, and it wasn't until I saw that I wasn't alone on the love side that I really embraced it full force. I gained 20 pounds during the first two months lol, and I was HAPPY for it. It was amazing. I never looked back.
> 
> It's still been a long road. It took up until this year to finally embrace my double chin and little thigh folds behind my knees (my mom pointed those out to me one year and it's been hard to shake the negative stigma, but I finally have, hurrah!). I'm the person I am today because of my experiences though, so I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck on your journey! My new years resolution for the last three years has been simply this: Have fun. I've fulfilled that to the best extent I can.



Sounds great to me!
I'm really happy to hear about others embracing this so much.
It's making me really excited about the years to come.
Wondering how my body will change and how it'll all feel, just all sounds like such a fun ride. 

Yeah, I've noticed some quirks to this ever since I put on a lot of weight a couple years ago.
Seeing my face change too was an insecurity for me at first, I already have that double chin thing going on a little. Now I'm a little more excited about that too. The big differences for me at first were seeing my fingers plumper, I'm a pianist so that was a concern at first. But it really isn't making things difficult. Also, when I started really noticing my thighs getting bigger and feeling them brush together more as I walk, that was a giant "whoa" for me at first. As well as my hips, which pretty much got huge out of nowhere, so I got more of a swivel in my walk and had to adjust. Now though, it isn't weird so much as it feels fun, seeing and feeling my body change in all sorts of ways. 
Sorry if I'm rambly or anything, this really is the most invigorated I've been in ages! 

Thanks bunches again for the encouragement. Good luck to you to in all of your happyness!


----------



## Aurora (Nov 18, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Sounds great to me!
> I'm really happy to hear about others embracing this so much.
> It's making me really excited about the years to come.
> Wondering how my body will change and how it'll all feel, just all sounds like such a fun ride.
> ...



I often think how lucky people like us are to take pleasure in such things like thighs brushing together and feeling that exaggerated hip sway that we can't really control. So many women get so down on themselves when it comes to weight issues, and that self hatred causes stress and more health problems in the long run. I feel sorry for them, and then I'm thankful for places like this where we can learn to be comfortable and love ourselves for who we are.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 18, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I often think how lucky people like us are to take pleasure in such things like thighs brushing together and feeling that exaggerated hip sway that we can't really control. So many women get so down on themselves when it comes to weight issues, and that self hatred causes stress and more health problems in the long run. I feel sorry for them, and then I'm thankful for places like this where we can learn to be comfortable and love ourselves for who we are.



Definitely agreed! I feel bad for those who can't accept themselves big.
I for one am just thankful that I can!
Adds such an extra slice of heaven to life.


----------

